# mites bad!



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

ok so i was having a mite problem. first there was white mites... i killed them with mite paper, but shortly after i got orange mites. they are not harmed by the paper. so i need a way to kill them. however all over the black trim of the frog tanks and the metal racks there on i got the white mites. so my room in under two weeks has been covered in mites!! how do i get rid of them? is there a safe way to kill all these mites and keep them from returning? let me know please

i need a long term solution to, if my land lord sees the mites for sure ill get evicted or have to sell my frogs... and i dont plan on selling them for anything
help -JC


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Benzyl Benzoate, tough to use on the tanks, but you could use a towel to wipe the outside edges down as long as you keep it away from the frogs.
http://www.fruitflies.net/supplies.htm

I use this on paper towels to line my FF cabinet and replace it about every 3 months. It has worked for some time to keep my FFs mite free.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

they die off the tanks quite quickly once you remove the source, which is almost always old (>4wks) ff cx's or bags of ff media.

Toss older cx's, keep all newly made cx's AWAY from old ones. Store your ff media in the frig.

If all else fails, chemical warfare

S


----------

